# (stumped)help with little dragon identification



## lynney59 (Dec 16, 2008)

can anyone help me out with the exact genus type of this little dragon from cooktown.Im torn between the diporiphora bilineata 0r diporiphora australis.He has no gular fold though small nuchals on back of neck,his black throat comes and goes to his pleasure im sure,and he has a series of 5 crests in between his dorsolateral stripes similar to a nobbi which are brighter than any others ive seen could this be a ssp any help would be appreciated thankyou


----------



## XKiller (Dec 16, 2008)

got any better pics?


----------

